# Wheel builder in San Jose area?



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a shop in the San Jose area which has an excellent wheel building service. Thanks


----------



## WyleaMonster (Sep 5, 2011)

I work at Trailhead Cyclery on Union and Camden and we have a guy who builds awesome wheels. Plus, we have a pretty sweet lifetime true and tension of those wheels guarantee.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*SportsBasment in Sunnyvale*

Ask for Ray, over 20 years in the biz, used to be a master wheel builder at Cupertino and others. Sports Basement also has some of the best prices in the area.


----------

